# Why are Jeff's " my lastest videos" popping up at the bottom of all of the forum page? They are a P.I.T.A and very distracting!!!



## forktender

They are even popping up in private messages, it's distracting and not  necessary whatsoever.


----------



## tx smoker

Dan, I was wondering the same thing yesterday then saw that Jeff had posted this. It explains what it currently going on:






						Ad Layout Work
					

We are messing with the ad layout today and you may see some weird stuff happening.. please be patient and we will get this all worked out. This is especially for those of you who pay to NOT see any ads.  I appreciate your patience and it should be all good shortly.




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				




Hope this helps.
Robert


----------



## bill ace 350

forktender said:


> They are even popping up in private messages, it's distracting and not  necessary whatsoever.


Extremely annoying!


----------



## Colin1230

Butter on your popcorn?


----------



## cmayna

The video is showing up between replies for me and then when I scroll further down, it shows up at the bottom next to the reply area........ ARGH!


----------



## TulsaJeff

I apologize that this is taking longer than we had hoped.

They are working on this now and should have it fixed shortly.

Once this is corrected, premier members will not see any ads or videos. 

thank you guys for your patience!


----------



## SmokinAl

TulsaJeff said:


> I apologize that this is taking longer than we had hoped.
> 
> They are working on this now and should have it fixed shortly.
> 
> Once this is corrected, premier members will not see any ads or videos.
> 
> thank you guys for your patience!



Thanks Jeff!
I also wonder why I can’t get on here unless I disable my ad blocker?
Al


----------



## DougE

Definitely a refresher on why I chose to pay to get rid of the ads lol


----------



## BandCollector

TulsaJeff said:


> I apologize that this is taking longer than we had hoped.
> 
> They are working on this now and should have it fixed shortly.
> 
> Once this is corrected, premier members will not see any ads or videos.
> 
> thank you guys for your patience!


It seems that with the advent of the internet,  society has lost all sense of patience.

Thanks Jeff for the best Forum on the internet!

John


----------



## normanaj

What 

 BandCollector
 said.

Simple add-ons like Adblock and Ghostery eliminate these type of intrusions regardless.


----------



## cmayna

The video's are gone!    Thanks Jeff


----------



## TulsaJeff

cmayna said:


> The video's are gone!    Thanks Jeff



Woo hoo!!


----------



## daveomak

Jeff....  Great background music in your ads......  The peach dump cake looked delicious.....

How about you put your recipes, in thread form, on the forum some where.....   and KEEP the music.....

A new section titled....  Tulsa Jeff's Recipes, would fit nicely....


----------



## daveomak

SmokinAl said:


> Thanks Jeff!
> I also wonder why I can’t get on here unless I disable my ad blocker?
> Al



Al, took me 24 hours to figure out I had to allow ads for this site....  Everything worked but SMF would not show up...  
I'm feeling better now...


----------



## SmokinAl

daveomak said:


> Al, took me 24 hours to figure out I had to allow ads for this site....  Everything worked but SMF would not show up...
> I'm feeling better now...



Yep, same exact thing with me Dave.
Kinda of a PITA!
I have to remember to disable my ad blocker before I try to get on here, then remember to enable it when I get off.
Otherwise all I get after I sign on is a white screen.
Al


----------



## Bearcarver

It's OK Jeff---They say there's No such thing as "Bad Publicity".

Bear


----------



## thirdeye

daveomak said:


> Al, took me 24 hours to figure out I had to allow ads for this site....  Everything worked but SMF would not show up...
> I'm feeling better now...



Guys, thanks for mentioning this.  I was in the same boat, I got a white screen when using Chrome and ad blocker on.  I switched browsers and SMF would load, and it would load on my phone.  So back to Chrome and I disabled SMF and now the site loads.



SmokinAl said:


> Yep, same exact thing with me Dave.
> Kinda of a PITA!
> I have to remember to disable my ad blocker before I try to get on here, then remember to enable it when I get off.
> Otherwise all I get after I sign on is a white screen.
> Al


In the settings of AdBlock I can disable individual sites.  So let's say I have 15 tabs showing in my browser window, I can disable one or two without disabling all of them.


----------



## TulsaJeff

Unfortunately, I am not very familiar with ad blockers.. I always browse with ads on especially on my sites as I like to stay "in the know" on what ads are showing to the visitors.


----------



## TulsaJeff

daveomak said:


> Jeff....  Great background music in your ads......  The peach dump cake looked delicious.....
> 
> How about you put your recipes, in thread form, on the forum some where.....   and KEEP the music.....
> 
> A new section titled....  Tulsa Jeff's Recipes, would fit nicely....



Dave, I've posted a few on the site but I'll keep that in mind for the future. Glad you like the music!


----------



## thirdeye

TulsaJeff said:


> I apologize that this is taking longer than we had hoped.
> 
> They are working on this now and should have it fixed shortly.
> 
> Once this is corrected, premier members will not see any ads or videos.
> 
> thank you guys for your patience!





TulsaJeff said:


> Unfortunately, I am not very familiar with ad blockers.. I always browse with ads on especially on my sites as I like to stay "in the know" on what ads are showing to the visitors.


I would guess that with the recent changes that hides ads for Premier Members,  your IT people added some anti ad-block script or code which detects when a visitor is using an ad blocker.  And other code to allow access for Premier Members. In the case of Dave, Al and myself..... we are all Premier Members but use ad block software and access was denied, so we only saw a white screen.  Maybe watch your number of site visits and see if they drop off in the next week or so because non-frequent or new visitors seeing a white screen will usually be inclined to move on instead of investigating why a site won't load.


----------



## Fueling Around

I got the white screen last night (and tonight).  I moved on last night as there was other pressing things to get done.
First thought, "I got banned!"
Tonight, I tried a different browser and got logged in and figured out the problem.
Went back to preferred browser and disabled the Ad Blocker for SmokingMeatForums  (SMF) ONLY.
There should be an option in all Ad Blocker add ons to your browser to select your disable options.
Dropped to this thread to report and see I am way behind the eight ball.


thirdeye said:


> I would guess that with the recent changes that hides ads for Premier Members,  your IT people added some anti ad-block script or code which detects when a visitor is using an ad blocker.  And other code to allow access for Premier Members. In the case of Dave, Al and myself..... we are all Premier Members but use ad block software and access was denied, so we only saw a white screen.  Maybe watch your number of site visits and see if they drop off in the next week or so because non-frequent or new visitors seeing a white screen will usually be inclined to move on instead of investigating why a site won't load.


I completely log out of this website every time.
There is a message that pops up on my preferred browser that cautioned me using an Ad Blocker could cause .... issues on the website.
Any non member that visits SMF should see the caution.  If they click to close, I don't know what happens after that moment.


----------



## SmokinEdge

Never had an issue, other than the ads themselves, but I knew they were working on it. It’s all good now. No ads.


----------



## rc4u

i use edge and open programs with duckduck go no problems everthis is what duckduck does.
i am anit chrome and google ect.

*
 smokingmeatforums.com*
*SITE ENHANCED FROM*
Encrypted Connection
5 Trackers Blocked
Unknown Privacy Practices
Removed from Unprotected Sites
Site Privacy Protection



Unprotected Sites

Report broken site
Top Tracking Offenders


----------



## SmokinEdge

rc4u said:


> i use edge and open programs with duckduck go no problems everthis is what duckduck does.
> 
> 
> *
> smokingmeatforums.com*
> *SITE ENHANCED FROM*
> Encrypted Connection
> 5 Trackers Blocked
> Unknown Privacy Practices
> Removed from Unprotected Sites
> Site Privacy Protection
> 
> 
> 
> Unprotected Sites
> 
> Report broken site
> Top Tracking Offenders


Duck Go user myself.


----------



## Brokenhandle

Don't use an ad blocker but still gonna make that smoked cheddar mix... still stuck in my head!

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle

Chex mix or trail mix, whichever jeff called it...not cheddar mix, darn auto correct .

Ryan


----------



## Ringer

Anyone else getting ads again? Mine are back


----------



## flatbroke

Have you seen the dodge sale at Hoblit?


----------



## bill ace 350

the ads and videos are extremely annoying. I understand the need/desire to make a few $ on ads, but if i were a new user and wasn't already familiar with the forum contents, it'd be adios.


----------



## 912smoker

0 % !!


----------



## TulsaJeff

I haven’t seen any ads in about 45 minutes.. 
I also just got an email letting me know that the issue has been resolved.

Hopefully you guys are getting similarly great results.


----------



## chopsaw

TulsaJeff said:


> I also just got an email letting me know that the issue has been resolved.


I'm still getting them .


----------



## TulsaJeff

If they are still showing then that is a cache issue… I may have to clear the cache on the server to speed things up but it will naturally clear on its own over the course of a few hours.

Have you already cleared the cache on your own device?


----------



## chopsaw

Yeah , I've cleared mine . Seemed I was only getting the video in the lower right corner when I looked at a new thread . Just went and looked at some new ones , and nothing so far . Let me see how it goes in the next day or so . Thanks for asking .


----------



## Winterrider

Still getting the popup ads here.


----------



## flatbroke

Too bad none of the ads are not bbq rubs, equipment and such. I do like the zero percent dodge ad though


----------



## DougE

flatbroke said:


> Too bad none of the ads are not bbq rubs, equipment and such. I do like the zero percent dodge ad though


Seems like the ads would be more targeted to the venue.


----------



## cmayna

So far, at 5pm none.   Oh....how I miss those ads


----------



## Winterrider

Logged out and signed back in. Seems at this stage ads are gone.


----------



## old sarge

I use AdGuard everywhere. BUT, I have it permanently turned off for  SMF. I pay for the privilege of being a lifetime premier member of the forum and I have no annoyances whatsoever.


----------



## bill ace 350

has  the "it's your vagina" birth control ad popped up yet?


----------



## dr k

bill ace 350 said:


> has  the "it's your vagina" birth control ad popped up yet?


Haha. Could be. Some ads are funny. There was one that looked like a 70s pic of three ladys standing next to each other in pointy  old fashioned bras with tops on that made their breasts stick straight out like a ledge. Looks like a dead heat at the dirigible races today folks.


----------



## flatbroke

bill ace 350 said:


> has  the "it's your vagina" birth control ad popped up yet?


Unfortunately im only seeing Shinola watch ads today    the Dodge must have sold


----------



## SmokinVOLfan

I bet I could make peach dump cake with my eyes closed and my hands tied behind my back at this point!


----------



## Brokenhandle

SmokinVOLfan said:


> I bet I could make peach dump cake with my eyes closed and my hands tied behind my back at this point!


 I'm still gonna make that smoked trail mix!

Ryan


----------



## 912smoker

SmokinVOLfan said:


> I bet I could make peach dump cake with my eyes closed and my hands tied behind my back at this point!


I have the recipe to memory now if anyone needs it


----------



## chopsaw

I think mine finally stopped .


I had cleared the cache several times with no change . So I reset my router and they seemed to stop after that .


----------



## chopsaw

Well , they're back .


----------



## ofelles

yap, they're back!


----------



## TulsaJeff

Sorry guys.. I'm on it. Let me see what's going on. Not sure why it keeps reverting back but I'll figure it out!


----------



## weev

I'm still getting them also


----------



## TNJAKE

I had a comment deleted from this thread. Curious as to why?


----------



## pc farmer

TNJAKE said:


> I had a comment deleted from this thread. Curious as to why?



Nah, you didnt, I went and looked.


----------



## TNJAKE

pc farmer said:


> Nah, you didnt, I went and looked.


Ok must be part of the glitches then because there are several missing from others as well so I will just repost


----------



## TNJAKE

I'm not a big fan of paying for a service that I'm not receiving so premier membership is canceled until further notice. Been a good month of dealing with ads


----------



## chopsaw

That post was in the other thread . Freezing up to much .


----------



## pc farmer

TNJAKE said:


> I'm not a big fan of paying for a service that I'm not receiving so premier membership is canceled until further notice. Been a good month of dealing with ads



So you have no adds and are not a paying member?


----------



## TNJAKE

chopsaw said:


> That post was in the other thread . Freezing up to much .


Yep I see that now lol. My apologies. Worth a double post though. Now that premier is gone this site is unusable. Not sure how many new people will be willing to deal with that


----------



## TNJAKE

pc farmer said:


> So you have no adds and are not a paying member?


No I've had intermittent ads for a month as a paying member. Not gonna pay for that anymore


----------



## chopsaw

Yeah . If I try to go without being logged in it's not doable at all .


----------



## TNJAKE

This is what new people see and you can't do anything. Pretty crazy


----------



## TNJAKE

Just counted.......10 separate ads on this one single page of comments. Absolutely ridiculous


----------



## Fueling Around

I'm not seeing any ads.
No freeze up other than the crappy Wi-Fi service dropping me occasionally.
I've been on MS Edge since the 6th.
I'll be loading a different browser in the near future
_
edit
I was using an I-Pad on Safari from the 1st while we were traveling.  Don't remember any issues with ads there either._


----------



## chopsaw

Mines r m to have stopped again .


----------



## indaswamp

chopsaw said:


> Yeah . If I try to go without being logged in it's not doable at all .


Another forum I am a member of did the same thing trying to push ads on non-membership and that forum failed spectacularly. All it did was piss people off from constant video ads, and it drove members away from the site.

This is Jeff's site, he can do as he sees fit....but I would hate for this to happen to this site. I get the desire to increase profits, but there is a very fine line.  I am not an administrator here, so I can't see the traffic logs, but if not addressed soon, traffic will drop. I'd bet good money on it. Were it me, I'd remove all ads until this got figured out on the back end...just sayin....and eat the loss of revenue rather than drive the site into the ground from lack of traffic. 

There, I've given my opinion....take it or leave it.  Off my soap box and back to the curing and sausage forums....


----------



## Brokenhandle

Been having ads pop up most of the day but not now. So hopefully gone.

Ryan


----------



## Brokenhandle

Ok, so I lied! They just came back. Do ya have any girls in bikinis selling anything?

Ryan


----------



## Ringer

Mine are sporadic but definitely a paid member here still getting ads.


----------



## Fueling Around

I did a forum sweep without logging in to see what everyone else is experiencing.
Thankfully, we have a large screen on the laptop or I wouldn't be able to find a thread


Brokenhandle said:


> ...
> Do ya have any girls in bikinis selling anything?
> ...


Ads often target your browsing history.  Tired of winter already and been surfing for a spring break trip?

I'm in central Florida (for the winter) and got a lot of ads in spanish so they must target location, too?


----------



## TNJAKE

Fueling Around said:


> I did a forum sweep without logging in to see what everyone else is experiencing.
> Thankfully, we have a large screen on the laptop or I wouldn't be able to find a thread
> Ads often target your browsing history.  Tired of winter already and been surfing for a spring break trip?
> 
> I'm in central Florida (for the winter) and got a lot of ads in spanish so they must target location, too?


I don't use a laptop at computer but the forum is useless on a cellphone for non paying members


----------



## DougE

Brokenhandle said:


> Do ya have any girls in bikinis selling anything?


If they got big boobs spilling out of said bikini, I might want to see the ads.


----------



## Winterrider

No ads here yesterday or today for the time I have been on.


----------



## Brokenhandle

Fueling Around said:


> I did a forum sweep without logging in to see what everyone else is experiencing.
> Thankfully, we have a large screen on the laptop or I wouldn't be able to find a thread
> Ads often target your browsing history.  Tired of winter already and been surfing for a spring break trip?
> 
> I'm in central Florida (for the winter) and got a lot of ads in spanish so they must target location, too?


Sadly enough only adds showing up on my phone are for snowblower, and not on this site but just in general.  My son was wanting one...or maybe should say he could use one.



DougE said:


> If they got big boobs spilling out of said bikini, I might want to see the ads.


Maybe making dump cakes or smoked snack mix!   

Ryan


----------



## dr k

pc farmer said:


> Nah, you didnt, I went and looked.


I'm getting break through email notifications since the lastest peach cobbler video upgrade with all preferences for emails unchecked. Would you let me know if you see something on my account?


----------



## xbubblehead

I've not had ads on this forum ever, at all, not even one.


----------



## GonnaSmoke

Well I've been away a good bit lately due to the holidays, so if it's already been discussed, my apologies, but today I've noticed a couple of changes within the forum. First is the "Thread Starter" banner that now appears throughout the thread. I like that and do remember it being discussed previously maybe in another thread. Second is it seems that some of the privacy settings have changed or are gone such as the "Online Status" and "Last Seen" status of members...


----------



## chopsaw

Ads popping up again .


----------



## normanaj

I'm not getting the ads but I am getting "abbreviated" thread titles again.Can only see the first few letters of each thread title on the homepage.


----------



## pit 4 brains

I like ads.. 
I use them as passive entertainment then place them in my bucket of of other things and people to ignore.


----------



## Colin1230

normanaj said:


> I'm not getting the ads but I am getting "abbreviated" thread titles again.Can only see the first few letters of each thread title on the homepage.


I've had the abbreviated titles for a week now, the pop up ads started today. And of course,  no carousel.
I never worry about these kind of issues because I know some is or will be working on it. Great admins here.


----------



## TulsaJeff

Thank you for letting me know.. I will report this to the ad gurus and of course,  Brian may remember what the issue was last time this happened and know exactly what to do to fix it.


----------



## negolien

oh here we go again with the drama lol


----------



## TNJAKE

negolien said:


> oh here we go again with the drama lol


It helps the forum when the admins are alerted to an issue. It's not drama until people like you come along.


----------



## Brokenhandle

I hope Adam has a better memory than me...if you had to rely on my memory we'd all be screwed! 

Ryan


----------



## DRKsmoking

Brokenhandle said:


> I hope Adam has a better memory than me...if you had to rely on my memory we'd all be screwed!
> 
> Ryan



I hear you brother ,  Hmmm what's your name gain

David


----------



## Bearcarver

I just started getting an ad on the bottom right of my screen.
It's only about 1" high & 2" wide.
Partial screen shot below:

Bear


----------



## Displaced Texan

For me, the ad appears after I scroll. No scroll, no ad.


----------

